# Automatic log in



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,
It does not work for me.  
Can you fix it?
ATB
CBJ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I find it will work at home but not work :? It used to work at work but has stopped :? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CurlyBoyJones said:


> Hi,
> It does not work for me.
> Can you fix it?
> ATB
> CBJ


Sometimes works if you clear all your cookies, then login from scratch again.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I used to work at work but I have stopped :? :?


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds like my kind of job :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I find it will work at home but not work :? It used to work at work but has stopped :? :?


You must have to login 14.51 times a day..................... minimum


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> CurlyBoyJones said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


What he said. Sounds like a dodgy ttforum.co.uk cookie.


----------

